# Rentals



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

We are looking to move out to Paphos at the beginning of May and are currently in contact with peyiacyprus (who also seem to be cyprusvillas) and paphosfinder (a.s.a.p).
They both seem very helpful but I was wondering if anyone has had any experience of them in the past and would recommend them or if there is anyone you can recommend that you have used.
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessls said:


> We are looking to move out to Paphos at the beginning of May and are currently in contact with peyiacyprus (who also seem to be cyprusvillas) and paphosfinder (a.s.a.p).
> They both seem very helpful but I was wondering if anyone has had any experience of them in the past and would recommend them or if there is anyone you can recommend that you have used.
> Thanks


I don't know peyiacyprus but if they are the same people as cyprus villas they are ok.
<snip>


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Veronica, thats great


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have just checked and peyiacyprus are the same as cyprusvillas and I can thoroughly recommend them.
They have a very honest work ethic, all completely legal unlike many rental agents.
We have met them on several occasions and found them to be a very nice couple.

Veronica


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Veronica, that's really reassuring, I have also sent an enquiry to elysianfield properties this evening.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Jessls said:


> Thank you Veronica, that's really reassuring, I have also sent an enquiry to elysianfield properties this evening.


Hi, we are moving out early March, we used a lovely lady in Coral bay, Andria, this is here web site, she seems to have a lot of properties that are not on her site, ours wasn't, also my son moves out in 3 weeks, his place was also not listed, Paphos Car hire, rent villa and apartments for rent in Pafos, Cyprus Excursions and long term car rental, be worth dropping her a line.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## rockchickcy (Jan 13, 2011)

*Can the land lord keep the deposit?*

I just moved out of a place and as a matter of fact we renovated the place since it wasn't in a good state when we got it, we painted and fixed damp spots as well. All in all we left the place in a much better state then it was, now the land lord doesnt want to pay up the deposit, he claims there where damages but thats a lie. What can i do i cant really throw 600 euros away like this?

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you take photos of the property when you moved in? This is always a good tip.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Steve that link that you put on your message doesn't seem to work, can you put on the name of the internet address. Many thanks

We are doing lots of research as we hope to move in Feb 2012, any good feedback for rentals is great. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cyprus_dreams said:


> Hi Steve that link that you put on your message doesn't seem to work, can you put on the name of the internet address. Many thanks
> 
> We are doing lots of research as we hope to move in Feb 2012, any good feedback for rentals is great. Thanks


It looks as though that company is no longer operating. This is common, many companies have ceased trading in the past year due to the downturn in sales and rentals.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Many thanks for the reply.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Cyprus dreams and Veronica, Landntours.com are still in business, here is the web address: Paphos Car hire, rent villa and apartments for rent in Pafos, Cyprus Excursions and long term car rental. I spoke with Andria on Friday after she returned from her extended family Christmas break with her family, her hosting company were having problems with their server, hence why the site was down.
We move over in 5 weeks 5 days and she has done a remarkable job for us, found us a perfect villa - exactly what we wanted and the 1st villa shw showed us! When we went over in November to sign the paperwork she found us a very cheap apartment for a couple of days and a very cheap hire car. When we move she has arranged an apartment for us to stay in and a car for a week until our belongs arrive and we have fitted the villa out.

I can not praise her enough, we tried 2 other agents, one of the largest on the island, all these were interested in were leasing properties that they had, had on their books for some time - did not listed to us on what we wanted, wasted 2 days looking at stuff that was not in our remit!

Good luck with your search

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its nice to hear of smaller companies who care about their clients, unlike the large ones where you are just a number.
Good to hear that they are still in business


----------



## nacho (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi all, we arrived last Friday and spent the weekend going around the places suggested from people on the forum. We haven't been in touch with any realtors yet but we just knocked on doors which had For Rent signs. We thought this way we'll first get to see the sizes and condition of houses before we are actually taken to places which are set up. We actually did see an apartment which was quite spaceous and the price was reasonable but we will be going to other areas as well to see what we can find as we prefer a house instead. Thanks again to the people who wrote to suggest the areas close to the airport so I knew where to start looking from.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Steve, thats great, will look up the website,


----------

